# Microruckler beim Zocken wegen zu Schwachem Netzteil?



## xhitcher1 (8. Februar 2014)

Hallo bevor ich einen blindkauf mache wollte ich mich hier erstmal Fachmännisch berraten lassen von Leuten die davon Ahnung haben!

Ich chatte zurzeit in Facebook mit jemanden der mir in einem Facebook PC Hilfeforum bisher gut geholfen hat einen Defekten Laptop wieder zu reparieren, nun meinte er *mein Netzteil wäre für meine PC Komponenten zu schwach* Man würde normal mit 150 Watt für Mainboard ausgehen und 500 Watt für Grafikkarte.

Ich hab Windows 7 Professional, 64 Bit.

AMD FX 6300 Bulldozer Vishera 3,5 GHZ CPU,
Macho 2 PCGH Edition Lüfter,
AMD Shappire Radeon 7870, 2 GB DDR 2 Graka
Artic Cool Twin Turbo 2 Graka Kühler,
3 x 140 mm Artic Kühler, 1 x BeQuiet 140 mm Kühler.
2 x 8 GB DDR 3 Speicher CL9 Kingston Value Ram.
Netzteil: Super Flower 550 Watt , 80 + Bronze, Blaues LED, 14 cm Lüfter

Bei Spielen wie Fifa 13 und Fifa 14 hab ich immer wieder kleinere Microruckler dass dass bild für millisekunden stehen bleibt.
Genauso wenn ich Stream Videos schaue kommt es mir so vor als ob das bild etwas schliert manchmal ruckelt.

Neuester Graka Treiber ist drauf, Vsync ausgeschalten im CCC weil ich sonst tearing hab.

Temperaturen mit Speed Fan gemessen sind alle ok alle bei 24 Grad ca im Winter im Sommer bei ca 34-39 Grad.


----------



## BuddyBaumi (8. Februar 2014)

Die hd 7870 zieht in etwa 200w und CPU mit MB kommt auf etwa 150w, dass sind ca. 320w fürs ganze System. Dein NT ist zwar nicht das schlechteste aber es wäre definitiv noch Luft nach oben. Ich meine Qualitätsmäßig nicht Leistungstechnisch. Z.b. Be quiet l8 e9 oder power zone


----------



## xhitcher1 (8. Februar 2014)

BuddyBaumi  schrieb:


> Die hd 7870 zieht in etwa 200w und CPU mit MB kommt auf etwa 150w, dass sind ca. 320w fürs ganze System. Dein NT ist zwar nicht das schlechteste aber es wäre definitiv noch Luft nach oben. Ich meine Qualitätsmäßig nicht Leistungstechnisch. Z.b. Be quiet l8 e9 oder power zone


 
Hier das ist mein Netzteil! 

Was meinst du Qualitätsmäßig? reicht es für mein autonormal gebrauch nicht aus wo ich zwischendurch mal fifa zocken möchte und dirt 3 und stream schauen und moviemaker videos schneiden? (; 

Super Flower SF-550P14HE Amazon Bronze 80+ PC-Netzteil: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## BuddyBaumi (8. Februar 2014)

Ich denke, dass dein PC abbrennt bevor er das Netzteil überlastet, dein Netzteil ist ausreichend aber von der Qualität her nicht die Creme de la Creme


----------



## xhitcher1 (8. Februar 2014)

BuddyBaumi  schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass dein PC abbrennt bevor er das Netzteil überlastet, dein Netzteil ist ausreichend aber von der Qualität her nicht die Creme de la Creme


 
wie meinst du das mit abbrennen ): hab angst ):


----------



## Robonator (8. Februar 2014)

> Ich chatte zurzeit in Facebook mit jemanden der mir in einem Facebook PC Hilfeforum bisher gut geholfen hat einen Defekten Laptop wieder zu reparieren, nun meinte er *mein Netzteil wäre für meine PC Komponenten zu schwach* Man würde normal mit 150 Watt für Mainboard ausgehen und 500 Watt für Grafikkarte.


Dann hat dieser Herr aber mal gar keine Ahnung. 

Das Netzteil reicht dicke. Würde es zu schwach sein, dann hättest du keine Mikroruckler, viel mehr würde sich eher der PC aussschalten bzw das Netzteil würd den Geist aufgeben und je nach Qualität eventuell den PC mitreissen. Sollte aber idR nicht vorkommen.
Du hast nicht das beste Netzteil, es ist aber ausreichend solange es nun nicht bereits ein paar Jahre aufm Buckel hat 


> Bei Spielen wie Fifa 13 und Fifa 14 hab ich immer wieder kleinere Microruckler dass dass bild für millisekunden stehen bleibt.
> Genauso wenn ich Stream Videos schaue kommt es mir so vor als ob das bild etwas schliert manchmal ruckelt.


Was hast du für eine Festplatte? Ist die eventuell zugemüllt? Das beim Spiel hört sich eher nach Nachladeruckler an. 
Wie warm wird die Hardware? Würde reichen wenn du hier einen Screenshot von HWMonitor posten könntest.


----------



## Starshiptrooper (8. Februar 2014)

Oh man wenn ich sowas höre 500 Watt für die Graka und 150 für Mainboard.
 Wollt er dir nicht gleich ein 1000 Watt Netzteil andrehen?

 Die Mikroruckler liegen sicher nicht an deinem Netzteil.
 Vielleicht wäre es besser mal den Thread in das Spieleforum zu verlegen.

 Übrigens Tearing, also wenn die FPS über der Bildwiederholfrequenz des Monitors liegen, 
 tritt in der Regel bei deaktiviertem Vsync auf und nicht bei aktiviertem.

 Was mir auf die Schnelle noch einfällt, hast du Triple Buffering im Treiber aktiviert?
 Wenn nicht aktivier das mal.


----------



## BuddyBaumi (8. Februar 2014)

xhitcher1 schrieb:


> wie meinst du das mit abbrennen ): hab angst ):



Ich meinte, dass du deinen PC soweit übertakteten müsstest um das Netzteil zu überlasten, dass dir entweder die Hardware auf nimmer Wiedersehen sagt oder deine Temperaturen jenseits von Gut und Böse liegen.


----------



## xhitcher1 (8. Februar 2014)

Robonator schrieb:


> Dann hat dieser Herr aber mal gar keine Ahnung.
> 
> Das Netzteil reicht dicke. Würde es zu schwach sein, dann hättest du keine Mikroruckler, viel mehr würde sich eher der PC aussschalten bzw das Netzteil würd den Geist aufgeben und je nach Qualität eventuell den PC mitreissen. Sollte aber idR nicht vorkommen.
> Du hast nicht das beste Netzteil, es ist aber ausreichend solange es nun nicht bereits ein paar Jahre aufm Buckel hat
> ...


 
Ich messe Temperaturen immer mit Speed Fan da ich aus erfahrung da vorallem bei Graka und CPU die besten werte bekam!

Also CPU ist meist im Winter im Idle (bei mir chatten, surfen und stream videos kucken) temperaturen von 25-30 Grad
Graka 24-30 Grad
Fesplatte 36 Grad HDD Seagate 500 GB
Dazu hab ich aber noch 5 x 140 mm gehäuselüfter drin (; 

Dann hab ich noch eine SSD Festplatte eine 120 GB Samsung SSD Evo Series 840 Desktop kit, und da ist die Temp meist bei 30-35 grad.

Zugemüllt nö eigentlich nicht, ich defragmentier meine platte mit auslogics disk defrag oder windows defragmentierung eig immer regelmäßig auser die SSD da die nicht defragmentiert werden sollte, ruckler sind aber bie beiden platten da (; 

Das Netzteil dürfte so 2-3 Jahre alt sien allerdings erst seit ca Februar 2013 in Gebrauch (; hab es von meim bekannten gekauft der es als ersatznetzteil daheim hatte falls seins mal kaputt geht, wielang es bei ihm lag weis ich ned aber denk mal so 1-2 jahre wenn überhaupt er meinte damals glaub er hätte es erst vor 3 monaten gekauft also durfte es jetzt 2 jahre auf dem buckel haben wovon es nur 1 benutzt wurde (;


----------



## xhitcher1 (8. Februar 2014)

BuddyBaumi  schrieb:


> Ich meinte, dass du deinen PC soweit übertakteten müsstest um das Netzteil zu überlasten, dass dir entweder die Hardware auf nimmer Wiedersehen sagt oder deine Temperaturen jenseits von Gut und Böse liegen.


 
also fakt ohne übertakten passiert auch nichts? (;


----------



## xhitcher1 (8. Februar 2014)

Starshiptrooper schrieb:


> Übrigens Tearing, also wenn die FPS über der Bildwiederholfrequenz des Monitors liegen,
> tritt in der Regel bei deaktiviertem Vsync auf und nicht bei aktiviertem.
> 
> Was mir auf die Schnelle noch einfällt, hast du Triple Buffering im Treiber aktiviert?
> Wenn nicht aktivier das mal.




 A) wie verlege ich es ins Spieleforum?
B) ich weiß nicht wo man das im CCC aktiiviert und habe den aktuellsten Treiber drauf! Und hab da nichts umgestellt auser *Over Drive* erlaubt (nicht eingeschalten nur erlaubt) damit ich die temperatur und lüfter geschwindigkeit der graka sehe usw (; 
C) Tearing hatte ich beim Stream Videos sehen bei schnellen bewegungen und beim Zocken!!! Wenn ich im CCC bei vsync auf *immer aus* geklickt hab hatte ich KEIN Tearing mehr also ist es bei mir warum auch immer anderstrum oder?


----------



## BuddyBaumi (8. Februar 2014)

Exakt  
Das is schon ein merkwürdiges Problem. 
Aber RAM kanns eig auch nicht liegen?!


----------



## Robonator (8. Februar 2014)

> Ich messe Temperaturen immer mit Speed Fan da ich aus erfahrung da vorallem bei Graka und CPU die besten werte bekam!
> 
> Also CPU ist meist im Winter im Idle (bei mir chatten, surfen und stream videos kucken) temperaturen von 25-30 Grad
> Graka 24-30 Grad
> ...



Idle ist uninteressant. Wichtig sind die Temps unter Vollast eben dann wenn diese Ruckler auftreten.


----------



## xhitcher1 (8. Februar 2014)

Robonator schrieb:


> Idle ist uninteressant. Wichtig sind die Temps unter Vollast eben dann wenn diese Ruckler auftreten.


 
Also die letzten Wochen hab ich kein Fifa gezockt grad weil mich das eben nervt!!! Aber als es noch wärmer war hab ich öfter gezockt und da waren mit selben system die temps mit speed fan gemessen bei cpu auf 40 Grad ca und bei Graka auf 46 Grad ca wandert von 42 - 46 (; 

Im 3D Mark (was aber auch ziemlich hart ist) ging die temp auf 78-79 Grad und das trotz neuem graka lüfter artic twin turbo 2 (;


----------



## Starshiptrooper (8. Februar 2014)

A) müsste ein Mod machen, um einen Doppelthread zu vermeiden.
B) kann ich dir auf die schnelle jetzt auch nicht sagen, da ich momentan eine Nvidia habe
und mich nicht mehr so genau an das CCC des AMD Treibers erinnern kann.
Allerdings sollte bei aktivierter Dreifachbufferung dann auch Vsync aktiviert werden.
C) Dann bezeichnest du wohl etwas anderes als Tearing.
Beim Tearing reißen die Bilder ab, dass entsteht wenn die FPS über der Frequenz
des Monitors liegen was bei aktiviertem Vsync wo das Bild mit der Bildwiederholrate des Monitors synchronisiert wird
eben nicht passiert.

Die Temperatur deiner Grafikkarte unter Vollast stellt kein Problem dar.


----------



## Teutonnen (8. Februar 2014)

Also, ich fange mal ganz von Vorne an:
1. Ein Netzteil ist NIE NIE NIE für Performance-Probleme verantwortlich! Es kann Abstürze verursachen, die Hardware zerstören, dein Haus niederbrennen....aber es macht einen PC nicht langsam. Wie auch, es kann ja nur Strom liefern oder nicht.

Nun zu deinem Problem: 
Das kann viele Ursachen haben. 
1. Temperatur, deine Hardware wird zu warm, throttlet und es ruckelt - hast du bereits ausgeschlossen.
2. Deine Festplatte ist zugemüllt - alten Kram löschen und defragmentieren, dann wird die Platte entlastet und wieder schneller.
3. Malware - system neu aufsetzen und lern verdammt nochmal, eine vm zu bedienen, bevor du pornos runterlädst. 
4. Bau ne SSD ein. 


5. Hör auf, Hardwaretipps auf Facebook zu suchen^^ Der Typ mit dem Netzteil hat ja mal keine Ahnung... War das die follower-Gruppe von Mediamarkt!?


----------



## CL4P-TP (8. Februar 2014)

War wahrscheinlich einer von der Metro-Fanboy-Group


----------



## BuddyBaumi (9. Februar 2014)

Er hat nicht zufällig ein 1200w Netzteil für 50€ empfohlen, falls man es mal krachen lassen will oder schweißen


----------



## Teutonnen (9. Februar 2014)

Ich weiss es nicht, aber solche Leute gehören geschlagen


----------



## heldarious (9. Februar 2014)

150 Watt fürs Mainboard und 500 für die HD 7870? Was ist denn mit dem los?  
 
Aber man sollte nicht gleich alle Gruppen in FB niedermachen. Bin auch mit einem hier aus dem Forum in mehreren Gruppen und berate so gut ich kann. Aber es stimmt schon dass es in jeder Gruppe welche gibt die meinen man braucht mindestens ein 750 Watt Netzteil
Und das war sogar ein Fachhändler eines PC Ladens


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Februar 2014)

> 150 Watt für Mainboard ausgehen und 500 Watt für Grafikkarte


 150W für das Board incl. CPU würde hinkommen aber 500W für eine Graka ist völliger Humbug. Der Typ bringt da wohl alles durcheinander, mit einer High End Karte wären vielleicht knapp 500W möglich aber für das gesamte System und nur im Worst Case was man im Normalbetrieb nie ereicht


----------



## xhitcher1 (9. Februar 2014)

Starshiptrooper schrieb:


> C) Dann bezeichnest du wohl etwas anderes als Tearing.
> Beim Tearing reißen die Bilder ab, dass entsteht wenn die FPS über der Frequenz
> des Monitors liegen was bei aktiviertem Vsync wo das Bild mit der Bildwiederholrate des Monitors synchronisiert wird
> eben nicht passiert.
> ...


 
Nein ich weiß schon was du meinst so ein durchsichtiger weißer strich der Queer über den Bildschirm geht und das bild vorallem bei schnellen bewegungen zersetzt das sind 2 striche im Bild, wenn ich zocke oder stream videos schaue, wenn ich im CCC auf *vsync* und da auf *immer aus* stelle dann tritt das sympthom nicht mehr auf (; das wurde mir mal in einem forum geraten 

Dass meine ich mit Tearing nur nicht so krass wie auf dem Bild so krass versetzt war es bei mir nicht!!!

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/03/Tearing_(simulated).jpg


----------



## xhitcher1 (9. Februar 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Also, ich fange mal ganz von Vorne an:
> 1. Ein Netzteil ist NIE NIE NIE für Performance-Probleme verantwortlich! Es kann Abstürze verursachen, die Hardware zerstören, dein Haus niederbrennen....aber es macht einen PC nicht langsam. Wie auch, es kann ja nur Strom liefern oder nicht.
> 
> Nun zu deinem Problem:
> ...


 
1) Temperaturen glaub ich weniger gut im Sommer da auch mein Zimmer aufgeheizt wird ist es etwas wärmer da sind die temps im idle (bei mir chatten, stream schauen usw) bei Graka ca 33-38 Grad, CPU 30-35 Grad. Beim Zocken von Fifa 14 Graka 42-48 Grad und CPU 39-40 Grad. Aber hab auch 5 x 140 mm extra gehäuselüfter in mein Define r4 gebaut (; Bei Dirt 3 CPU 40 - Graka 69 Grad. auf High End und in 3D gezockt!

2) Alles in Ordnung mit Disk Info wurde bei beiden Platten GUT gewertet bei meiner SSD und bei meiner HDD, auf beiden ist Windows 7 Prof , 64 bit drauf und auf beiden wird regelmäßig defragmentiert mit auslogics Disk defrag und 1 mal im monat mit O& O defrag!
Auser die SSD die wurde bisher nur 1 mal defragmentiert da dies nicht so gut sein soll bei SSD!!!

3) ich lade keine Pornos runter und bin meist nur auf youtube, myvideo, clipfish, movie4k.to unterwegs und dass alles mit firefox und Adblock (; ich lade generell nur sachen runter denen ich vertraue und meist lass ich sie dann noch zur sicherheit über virustotal laufen (; 
Was meinst du mit ich solle lernen einen VM zu bedienen? (; 

4) SSD hab ich schon aber sowohl auf SSD als auch auf HDD sind die microruckler bei schnellen spielzügen (bälle in der luft etc) vorhanden!!! SSD nicht so stark wie HDD aber dennoch merkbar.

5) nein das war nigs mit mediamarkt war so ne seite mit *pc hilfe und tipps*...


----------



## xhitcher1 (9. Februar 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> War wahrscheinlich einer von der Metro-Fanboy-Group


 
Ihr seit ja sooooo witzig


----------



## xhitcher1 (9. Februar 2014)

heldarious  schrieb:


> 150 Watt fürs Mainboard und 500 für die HD 7870? Was ist denn mit dem los?
> 
> Aber man sollte nicht gleich alle Gruppen in FB niedermachen. Bin auch mit einem hier aus dem Forum in mehreren Gruppen und berate so gut ich kann. Aber es stimmt schon dass es in jeder Gruppe welche gibt die meinen man braucht mindestens ein 750 Watt Netzteil
> Und das war sogar ein Fachhändler eines PC Ladens


 
Das ist auch ein Fachhändler eines PC ladens gewesen zumindest repariert er pcs, laptops, xbox usw (; ... Und er hat mich mit meim Laptop und nem neuen akku und neuen speicher für mein Pro Book HP 4520 s auch sehr gut beraten aber alles lass ich mir eben auch nicht aufreden deshalb hab ich mal nachgefragt


----------



## Teutonnen (9. Februar 2014)

Eine vm ist quasi ein emulierter pc. Wenn das richtig gemacht wird, kann sich praktisch kein Virus in deinem echten sys einnisten.


----------



## BlackNeo (9. Februar 2014)

Wo zum Teufel gibts Hardware-Beratungs-Gruppen auf FB?

Ich will ein bisschen Comedy, gibt mir mal bitte einer dazu nen Link oder lädt mich ein?

Wäre cool 

@TE: Der Typ der dir den NT-Tipp gegeben hat hat wahrscheinlich in seinem Gaming PC ein MS-Tech Value 950W für 25€ verbaut xD


----------



## heldarious (9. Februar 2014)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Wo zum Teufel gibts Hardware-Beratungs-Gruppen auf FB?
> 
> Ich will ein bisschen Comedy, gibt mir mal bitte einer dazu nen Link oder lädt mich ein?
> 
> ...



Ach da gibt es genug ich schick dir mal welche sonst wird das hier zu Off Topic

@Topic:
Also ich hatte früher ein Netzteil was vermutlich nicht geschafft hat, durchgehend die gleiche Spannung zu liefern und die Graka so manchmal runtergetaktet hat. Das Problem hab ich mit einem neuen Netzteil nicht mehr....


----------

